# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Samurai Gourami - Sphaerichthys vaillanti

## GaspingGurami

Got me 4 of these fishies from Azmi.

2 are dull and 2 are stunning with their colour changing stripes. They seem to have paired up, a "dull" to a "stunning" respectively.

Seems to me that the dull ones are male, as one of them have developed a lump in its throat.

What should I do next? 

They're in a very densely planted tank, so I don't want to catch it out unless absolutely necessary, knowing the damage I'll do to the vegetation and wood in the process of catching these fish.

Any advise from the experts?

----------


## Cacatuoides

One of the bros here are keeping these fishes for quite a while, maybe he can help you out on this matter.....

I've kept these beauties for a short while.....very nice coloration and behaviour  :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

Try to catch the male in the darkness..takes 2, 3 weeks before releasing the fries.

----------


## GaspingGurami

Mr Tree, this male is still feeding. Is it timely to catch it out now or later? Would I need to put the female in with the male?

----------


## MrTree

Not mouthbrooding? Then just leave them alone. Many people can get them mouthbrood but don't come out anything.

----------


## GaspingGurami

I'm first timer at these things. Don't know what mouth brooding looks like. Any picture that I can see?

----------


## MrTree

Can search _Sphaerichthys vaillanti_ for more info on net.

----------


## GaspingGurami

Done that before asking, but have not been able to find any pictures of a vaillant mouthbrooding leh.

----------


## Jungle-mania

labrynithes fish that mouthbrood? And all this while, I thought they were all bubble nesters. Is there any other of the same family that do mouthbrooding?

----------


## Justikanz

Some bettas will mouth brood too...  :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

here you go

http://www.h2.dion.ne.jp/~domestic/vaillanti.htm

----------


## GaspingGurami

Thanks MrTree.


Mine is having that same reddish extension of the throat as the 5th picture. The more colourful female is very aggressive, chasing every gourami away, but ignore the rasboras. However, the male is still eating monia. 

Is it possible to be mouthbrooding and yet be feeding?

----------


## GaspingGurami

My mouth brooding male didn't make it. It got stuck in the intake of the powerhead and drowned. Now the widow is not feeding  :Sad: 

Are these fishes monogamous? Even if not, I don't seem to see these fishes lately to get her another mate. Sigh. Poor girl.

----------


## andrewtyr

quite sensitive fish

----------


## GaspingGurami

An update on the fate of my remaining pair and a half of Samurai Gouramies after a mouthbrooding male got stuck in the filter intake and drowned.

Initially, the widow refused food for 3-4 days. Then it tried to get close to the remaining male, but it's mate would not allow 3rd parties. There would be many flaring competitions between the girls which is beautiful to watch. The insulted lady, although much smaller in size is the spunkier of the 2 and the widow would eventually give up and skulk in another corner of the tank, only to try again later.

But the male seemed to show no interest to his new suitor.

The flaring eventually became body bumping and pecking, where the smaller lady will chase the amourous widow around the tank (who always seem to lose in the fights despite her superior size).

I decided to separate them the next day when I have more time as the fighting seem to get more violent (but I have to say I really liked the show of brilliant colours).

The next day was 1 day too late. I found the widow dried on the floor the next morning  :Sad:

----------


## Jungle-mania

If it's any consolation, the LFS at Elias Mall have some nice male and female specimens, price is very reasonable.

----------


## GaspingGurami

I saw some at Biotope too. But I'm putting the purchase on hold for the moment to see what the remaining pair does in this 2ft tank. So far, I've noticed that the colours of the female is not as brilliant as the time when she has a competitor to quarrel with. Whereas, the male just have this "bo chup" attitude.

----------

